# Smoopy's Hoodoo Hullabaloo-take 2 Bicycle Swap-shine-ride Oct. 1 Murfreesboro, Tn



## Smoopy's (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Smoopy's (Sep 18, 2016)

Hours are 9:00am-2:00pm..set up begins at 8:00 am..see you there!!


----------



## CeeBee (Sep 19, 2016)

This is a great swap!  I have run across some major scores at Smoopy's previous swap meets.  It doesn't get as much coverage that some of the other southeastern area swaps get, but the great stuff that gets drug out from the local Tennessee barns never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 19, 2016)

Pictures of Southern women and bicycles please!   Congrats on the event man.


----------



## stezell (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm going to be there with plenty of parts and a few bikes for sale. Always pretty cool people and stuff.


----------



## Smoopy's (Sep 29, 2016)

This Saturday..9:00-2:00..vendor set-up starts at 8!!


----------



## Smoopy's (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who came out and supported the show!! Lots of cool bikes, parts, and people..the weather was perfect and so was the show!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2016)

It would be nice to see some pics. I've thought about trying to make one of these but I have to know its worth the seven hour one-way ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 12, 2016)

yes i agee with shawn pictures would be nice ,i guss shawn and i are to use to takeing pictures when we go to swap meets for the cabes to enjoy!!!! also tinker howard gordon   mike j  don   foxclassics and many more that take pictures to of the swap meets thy go to  .  from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2016)

No pics-it didn't happen! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2016)

So there aren't _any_ pics from this event? Anyone want to share what they thought of the event? Lots of good bikes/parts? V/r Shawn


----------



## BB Rider (Oct 17, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> So there aren't _any_ pics from this event? Anyone want to share what they thought of the event? Lots of good bikes/parts? V/r Shawn



No pics, but you can go to www.smoopysbicycles.com, click on Andy's Facebook page, scroll down to second video and that will give you an idea of bikes/parts offered. Always an enjoyable event, but unfortunately, had to miss it this year.

Sandy


----------

